# Odd tool for making wine



## Woodbee (Nov 20, 2009)

It amazes me what kind of things I drag out of the shop just to make wine.







Forty pound block of peaches.
Brad


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2009)

and how / where did you acquire this


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2009)

I think thats a very cold fermentation!


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 20, 2009)

I was at a major grocery store looking for black berries and asked the frozen food manager if he had any. He said no. I asked if he had any other bulk fruit. He went into the freezer and told me that he would make me a deal on some of last years fruit. He had these 40lb blocks of peaches for $30. Then he had Bluberry and strawberry in 30 lb blocks for $25. He didn't have too many of them and would like to be rid of them. I wish I had another freezer. So from there I have to stop at my local "Ale' &Vino for some chems and ran into some old friends and some new ones. Told them about my score and all four of them headed out the door.
They are all thawed out in an old Red Wing 6gal crock. Chems, sugar, rasins & spices mixed ready for some yeast tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2009)

Too bad you don't have a band saw to use.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 20, 2009)

hehehe.. couldn't you wait for them to defrost?

I would have been keen for the strawberries and the blueberries.. damn things are expensive.. I'm ok for peaches .. have got 3 trees already..

Allie


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 20, 2009)

Wolf, I do have a band saw but it won't cut anything that thick. Plus I would have had to clean that sticky mess up.
Allie The other half of the peaches are for some friends and they won't be ready for them for a while. And NO I couldn't wait for them to defrost. It's going to take months and every few hours count LOL


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2009)

For what reason did he have them in frozen bloacks like that and for how long? I hope they arent freezer burnt!


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess that some folks buy them in these kind of quantities. They came out of an orchard in Mich. They were vacum packed in a heavy plastic then in a cardboard box. The had been treated with citric acid in a heavy syrup. They seam to be in good shape.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

OK then, that sounds better, kinda made it sound like he just frooxe them up in a square bucket!


----------



## winesecrets (Nov 24, 2009)

I just have to say this is a pretty amazing find.  Happy wine making!


----------

